

Ask HN:HN clone servable through appengine? - rick_2047

I was just wondering if there is a something like HN which can be served using appengine. I need it for a side project. Actually what I really need is a website where people can submit links and talk about it. And that is what HN actually is so please be nice and provide pointers in the right directions.
======
mhansen
Sounds like it might be easiest to make your own subreddit on reddit.com

~~~
rick_2047
I am not against reddit but it tends to draw a very mixed crowd which is not
favorable. Something like HN would be more focused

